
How Algorithmic Experiments Harm People Living in Poverty - jrepinc
https://gizmodo.com/how-algorithmic-experiments-harm-people-living-in-pover-1822311248
======
downrightmike
In regards to governmental programs like Unemployement Insurance "The programs
more than paid for themselves. The reduction in UI benefits paid plus the
increase in tax receipts from faster reemployment were more than enough to pay
for the cost of providing the search assistance." "The statisitcal targeting
of these search-assistance programs was crucial to their cost savings. The
costs of government support programs can balloon if they are opened to too
large a class of individuals" There have been provisions as far back as 1989
in the US federal government that mandate the use of control groups and
randomized trials. Over the past nearly 30 years these tests have lead to
better service to more people than would be available without the algorithms.
[1] SuperCrunchers by Ian Ayers [https://books.google.com/books?id=dJXZ-
EzX6gEC&pg=PA67&lpg=P...](https://books.google.com/books?id=dJXZ-
EzX6gEC&pg=PA67&lpg=PA67&dq=ian+ayers+government+programs+using+statistics&source=bl&ots=hDoA-
CFmFX&sig=SBOKi_boMN4TZRPii18ukIYWLi8&hl=en&sa=X&ved=0ahUKEwin2L2N2_PYAhUFv1MKHX2xB4sQ6AEISTAF#v=onepage&q=ian%20ayers%20government%20programs%20using%20statistics&f=false)

------
YeGoblynQueenne
Ahem.

"If you want a picture of the future, imagine a statistical model rejecting an
online application, for ever".

